# Delta 46-255



## lurker (28 Feb 2008)

I've got a few problems with my lathe

Does anyone have a similar machine


A. I "think" the slowest setting isn't as slow as it used to be.

B. I can stall the chuck (usually through bad tool handing). I thought that it was the belt slipping as was not overly concerned, but last evening I took off the cover and can confirm the motor is stalling. I'm worried I might burn it out.

C. I turned a spindle the other day and buggered it up. I now realise that the headstock is not in alignment with the tailstock. I can't see how to adjust this. Propose to Shim the Headstock unless someone can suggest something more elegant.

D. Have decided to replace the drive belt, does anyone know the dimensions ( thickness of the V) and suggestions as to where I can get a belt? I was going to try a general electric motor supplier. I'm hoping this might also fix A. and decrease likelihood of B. Any comments?


----------



## loz (28 Feb 2008)

lurker":2sdm7ods said:


> I've got a few problems with my lathe
> 
> Does anyone have a similar machine
> 
> ...


 
I cant think of anything that would SPEEDUP a head, if the belt was slipping you would get slowing, or stoppages of the head rather than a speed up, 

Re the allighnment, have you checked the legs of your bench are true ( or where the lathe is bolted to a bench ) , and haven't moved, this would cause the bed bars to shift, and thus misalignment the head/tail.


----------



## lurker (28 Feb 2008)

Loz,

The bed is lump of cast iron, not bars.

The belt does not slip.

My thinking is that the V profile is narrower through wear and thus the gearing via the adjustable pulley is altered. Hence my interest in the original cross section dimensions of the belt.

Having now read the thread about the Clarke lathe (which I suspect is the same beast) I now have a belt source but still try to find a local one.


----------



## loz (28 Feb 2008)

lurker":65jh9l20 said:


> Loz,
> 
> The bed is lump of cast iron, not bars.
> .



Lol then that wont shift then !

found this for you in any case

http://www.powertoolspares.com/parts2.p ... pare+parts


----------



## lurker (28 Feb 2008)

Loz,

Thats certainly the belt as mine also has 0-560 printed on it.

If I can't find one cheaper locally, I'll get one from there -thanks.


----------



## TEP (28 Feb 2008)

Hi *Lurker*. I agree the price is a bit steep (with the postage) but order a few belts you'll find the postage is the same. Those type of moving cone variable speed lathes do wear belts quicker than conventional pulleys.


----------



## CHJ (28 Feb 2008)

Lurker. how long is it since you serviced the cone pulley mechanisms.
Greased the motor shaft or dry lubed the headstock shaft area.

Is the back motor pulley ( the one nearest the motor) in its correct location, grub screw could have come loose allowing it to move nearer the motor and the belt to slip down onto motor shaft instead of riding on the Vee. 

(I'm assuming it's the usual setup, don't know the delta badged version)

If motor stalls easily strongly suspect that the starter/running capacitor is on its way out.


----------



## lurker (28 Feb 2008)

CHJ":3bqo4t06 said:


> Lurker. how long is it since you serviced the cone pulley mechanisms.
> Greased the motor shaft or dry lubed the headstock shaft area.
> 
> Never!!    However they seem to run freely (took the belt off yesterday. I believe dry PTFE spray is best stuff??
> ...



I think I've found a local belt supplier about 3 miles from home   visiting them tomorrow


----------



## lurker (17 Mar 2008)

I thought I'd update for anyone in a similar predicament.

The local belt supplier could not help me, so I ordered from powertools spares. Great service!! ordered at 11am and the belts (got a spare :lol: ) arrived next morning. These folks are to be recommended.

Was surprised how much fatter the replacement was!! indicating how much the old un had worn away.

Have decided "problems" A & B have always been there and not to worry.

Fixed the Headstock alignment thing quite easily without resorting to shimming. The effect is quite surprising ; as of now I'll check this before every spindle turn job


----------

